# تمارين للى بيقعد امام الكبيموتر كتير



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

*تمارين مهمة لصحتك وسهلة جدا !!

**مجموعة من الصور المتحركة تشرح تسعة تمارين بسيطة لابد من القيام بها 
وخاصة لمن يطيلون المكوث أمام الكمبيوتر













































*​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

*لو مكانة مو  مناسب *
*اكيد على الرحب بنقلة *
**​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*حلووووووووووووين اوووووووووووي
مررسيه يا جوجو​*


----------



## monmooon (4 يوليو 2009)

*شكراً خالص خالص علي المعلومات الجميله  
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *حلووووووووووووين اوووووووووووي​*
> 
> *مررسيه يا جوجو*​


*شكرا يا روكا لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *شكراً خالص خالص علي المعلومات الجميله ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اخى العزيز *
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2009)




----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

تمارين هامه يا جوجو

ميرررررسى ليك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تمارين هامه يا جوجو​
> 
> ميرررررسى ليك ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يوليو 2009)

*تمارين كويسة خالص ومفيدة 
مرسي يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *لو مكانة مو  مناسب *
> *اكيد على الرحب بنقلة *
> **​



*يا باشا انت تنزل فى الحتة الى انت عايزها ههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع رائع نعملها بقى عشن اعدتنا بتطول مع انى مش طيلاه الجهاز من ساعة الاجازة واوعى تسألنى يعنى ايه انا بقلك اهه القاموس تحت امرك طبعا هههههههههههه
ثانكس جوجووووووو*


----------



## zezza (4 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا جدا يا جو 
نعملها كل يوم باذن المسيح 
شكرا ليك اخويا 
المسيح يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *تمارين كويسة خالص ومفيدة​*
> *مرسي يا جوجو*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يا باشا انت تنزل فى الحتة الى انت عايزها ههههههههههههه*
> *بجد موضوع رائع نعملها بقى عشن اعدتنا بتطول مع انى مش طيلاه الجهاز من ساعة الاجازة واوعى تسألنى يعنى ايه انا بقلك اهه القاموس تحت امرك طبعا هههههههههههه*
> *ثانكس جوجووووووو*


*ميرسى يا جيلان*
*ومش هسألك*
*وهقولك *
*ماااااااا علينا*





*يا فندم*​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميل جدا جدا يا جو
> نعملها كل يوم باذن المسيح
> شكرا ليك اخويا
> المسيح يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


*انشاللة بأذن المسيح*
*اكيد بنحتاجها*
**


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي كتير

تمارين حلوة​*


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *ميرسي كتير​*
> 
> 
> *تمارين حلوة*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يوليو 2009)

حلوة خالص التمارين دى

أنا هعمل دة عشان ابقى شبه البنوتة دى


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> حلوة خالص التمارين دى
> 
> أنا هعمل دة عشان ابقى شبه البنوتة دى


----------



## ICE IDG (5 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع وفى منتهى الجمال
شكرا جداا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## VENA* (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> *موضوع رائع وفى منتهى الجمال*
> 
> *شكرا جداا *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​





​


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

VENA* قال:


>





​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جوجو

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

​*شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى اوى
بجد نمارين حلوة جداااااااااا
مرسى يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا اختى العزيزة نفرتارى على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## tonylovejesus (5 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا شكرا


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز تونى*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2009)

*حلووو كتيير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (7 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك الطيب اختى العزيزة سندريلا*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2009)

*تمارين سهلة ومهمة
شكراااااا ياجوجو
الرب يبارك   تعب محبتك​*


----------



## just member (7 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا  الك ولمرورك يا امى العزيزة*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## كوك (8 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## just member (8 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا اخى العزيز كوك على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

وااااااااااااااو
موضوع جميييييييييل جدااا
تسلم الايادى بجد
هجرب التمارين دى​


----------



## just member (9 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جدا يا كيريا على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------

